

Collection of FPV Racing Builds - thomasfromcdnjs
http://fpvracing.tv/builds

======
fpvracing
Hey, we're on HN! Anyone wanting to get involved in FPV racing can check out
this guide:
[http://fpvracing.tv/guides/beginners](http://fpvracing.tv/guides/beginners)

------
thomasfromcdnjs
Was curious to see if HN was interested in FPV Racing, seemingly so!

Bonus video from the international time trial competition we run ->
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vQVD-n2bWM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vQVD-n2bWM)

------
kenrikm
If you're in the Bay Area and interested in FPV racing there are monthly
events where you can go and race on a course. Game of Drones setup the last
one I went to (Came in 3rd Place!)

~~~
fpvracing
Yep, and there's a list of upcoming events at
[http://fpvracing.tv/events](http://fpvracing.tv/events)

------
bagels
Where does one find the rules for these events/classes?

~~~
simonvc
I race with FPVLEague in the uk. They're mailing list is at fpvleague.co.uk

